# Service now what does this mean



## ezedoesit (Jul 17, 2018)

My Passat is a 2012 SE with a 2.5 Engine it started to tell me service in 8 days then five then 3 and not its says service now what service is it talking about the car runs fine I just took it to the dealer about a two months ago to get the oil replaced does anyone know what this means???


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

ezedoesit said:


> My Passat is a 2012 SE with a 2.5 Engine it started to tell me service in 8 days then five then 3 and not its says service now what service is it talking about the car runs fine I just took it to the dealer about a two months ago to get the oil replaced does anyone know what this means???


It means that the "clock" has counted down to zero on the service interval. You can go into the menu on your display and reset it. It also means the dealer didn't reset it. Bums!


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

ezedoesit said:


> My Passat is a 2012 SE with a 2.5 Engine it started to tell me service in 8 days then five then 3 and not its says service now what service is it talking about the car runs fine I just took it to the dealer about a two months ago to get the oil replaced does anyone know what this means???


It means the "clock" has counted down to zero on your service interval. You can reset it on your message center by going through the menu. It also means the dealer didn't reset it. Bums!


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

It's a mileage driven reminder that can be reset by following the procedure *HERE* or drop by the Dealer as they forgot to do this.


----------

